# Arachnids in Arches National Park



## Kat Fenix (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm probably going to be heading to arches national park in Utah this next weekend with my boyfriend. The only way he can get me out of the house is to take me somewhere I can look for critters!
I'll be looking for reptiles mostly, but are there any arachnids out this time of year?

I'd love to know where to find them so I can bring back some photos.


----------



## Smokehound714 (Apr 5, 2014)

One thing (you probably already know), is that collection from national parks is illegal.  Everything is wide awake and active right now.  This is the best time to go, actually.


----------



## viper69 (Apr 5, 2014)

Post your herp and arach pics back in this thread!


----------



## Kat Fenix (Apr 7, 2014)

Definitely won't collect anything inside the park, I know better. I'll be collecting pictures and videos.
Awesome!
I really hope I find something.


----------

